# Bedding that doesn't cost the earth!



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I went to buy bed linen but its so expensive here, any suggestions where I can go to get bedding that is acceptable quality but isn't over priced? Its for when guests come as I already brought some sets from home.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I went to buy bed linen but its so expensive here, any suggestions where I can go to get bedding that is acceptable quality but isn't over priced? Its for when guests come as I already brought some sets from home.


I got mine at E-max in Ibn Battuta (the Geant end of the mall) - durable, good quality and cheap!

Another place to try is Matalan (from the UK) - they have a big store in Lamcy Plaza and a a smaller one in Arabian Centre (Al Mizhar, across Khawaneej Road from Mirdiff) - good quality stuff and much cheaper than other places.

teuchter


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I got mine at E-max in Ibn Battuta (the Geant end of the mall) - durable, good quality and cheap!
> 
> Another place to try is Matalan (from the UK) - they have a big store in Lamcy Plaza and a a smaller one in Arabian Centre (Al Mizhar, across Khawaneej Road from Mirdiff) - good quality stuff and much cheaper than other places.
> 
> teuchter


Thank you!! Off shopping today


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I got mine at E-max in Ibn Battuta (the Geant end of the mall) - durable, good quality and cheap!


...and that of course should read *Max*, not E-max! (E-max is an electronics store owned by the same group.)

teuchter


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

teuchter said:


> ...and that of course should read Max, not E-max! (E-max is an electronics store owned by the same group.)
> 
> teuchter


Ha ha! Yes I figured you meant Max  I would look a real fool mooching around E-Max looking for bedding! Thanks again


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Set up an aramax and order from amazon or a big chain back home. I gave up trying to find decent sheets here. I ordered 1200 thread count sheets that were cheaper then the stuff that was 'premium' here that felt like maybe was 400 tc.... Looked and looked and never found anything high thread count and anywhere near a not being raped pricing.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Set up an aramax and order from amazon or a big chain back home. I gave up trying to find decent sheets here. I ordered 1200 thread count sheets that were cheaper then the stuff that was 'premium' here that felt like maybe was 400 tc.... Looked and looked and never found anything high thread count and anywhere near a not being raped pricing.


Once you have set up and account with Aramex, doesn't it cost an arm and a leg to get the shipment forwarded to Dubai. Can you give an idea how much did it cost you and from where. (Shipping cost only)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LongLiveDubai said:


> Once you have set up and account with Aramex, doesn't it cost an arm and a leg to get the shipment forwarded to Dubai. Can you give an idea how much did it cost you and from where. (Shipping cost only)


They have a rates calculator on their main page Shop and Ship :: Home

There is a joining fee as well


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They have the info posted on their site, but average weighted box of not really heavy stuff is 45 to 50$. 

The White Linen shop had fitted 700 thread count sheet for 800 dirhams. ONE SHEET. What about the flat sheet and the pillow covers??? I about fell over. They did actually look like 700 tc sheets though unlike alot of the other stores was directed to. Heck targets premium 500 tc sheets were better then most 'premium' sheets I found here in the discount stores and they are still about half price of the crappy stuff here. 

I might be a sheet snob though


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I might be a sheet snob though


This made me giggle! I think I will just stock up when I go home! Thanks for the info


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> They have the info posted on their site, but average weighted box of not really heavy stuff is 45 to 50$.
> 
> The White Linen shop had fitted 700 thread count sheet for 800 dirhams. ONE SHEET. What about the flat sheet and the pillow covers??? I about fell over. They did actually look like 700 tc sheets though unlike alot of the other stores was directed to. Heck targets premium 500 tc sheets were better then most 'premium' sheets I found here in the discount stores and they are still about half price of the crappy stuff here.
> 
> I might be a sheet snob though


I have been doing a lot of research myself  I did not like any of the bedsheets I found here, even those that say 700tc or 1000tc don't feel as nice as a 400tc set that I had before. Not to mention they cost an arm and leg. So I have decided to order mine from an online shop that sells 5 star hotel quality bed linen. There's a few if you Google them, you can even buy bedding from JW Marriott which is what I wanted to do in the first place, but unfortunately they don't have them for my mattress size


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it was Macy's yesterday had 1200 tc on sale for 119$.... the entire set and not just one sheet


----------

